# Fracino, Ceado, Ciao bella!



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

In the first of what I expect will be approximately 10 "ooh shiny new Ceado grinder" posts...










Fracino Ariete, Ceado E37S, Torr Goldfinger

I started the year out with a mildly modded Gaggia Classic, Kitchenaid ProLine and no-name 58mm tamper that I had been living with for many years. I made the mistake of starting to attend "real" cafes and realised what sh*tty coffe I had been drinking, so this kinda happened.

My thanks go out to Coffeebean, CoffeeChap and Jens at CafeKultur for what I hope will immeasurably improve my quality of life!

In a cruel twist of fate however, I ran out of coffee this morning. Here's to hoping my order from Foundry turns up nice and early tomorrow!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice!

You have a hopper full of beans though?


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

Ah yes, those... roast dates range from April through August 2014! Might not have a go... even though one of the bags claims to be best before April 2016.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Nice!
> 
> You have a hopper full of beans though?


Seasoning beans?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Pah, ever drunk tesco beans?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

beautiful, so glad you are happy


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Mister_Tad said:


> I started the year out with a mildly modded Gaggia Classic, Kitchenaid ProLine and no-name 58mm tamper that I had been living with for many years.


Jebus thats some leap, enjoy man!!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That. Looks. Awesome.

Love the squat "bouncer" looks of the Ceado. It is the electromechanical equivalent of my martial arts instructor. Squat, powerful, all in black but shiny on top! (He will grind me if he reads this LOL!)


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Niice set up.

coffeechap kindly arranged and included around 3kg of (stale) beans for each new Ceado owner, with which to season the burrs. Top man...as usual!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

That is an absolutely beautiful machine. If I'm ever in the position to get one it's good to know I can sell it to the wife as 'look, I bought you a mirror for the kitchen'!


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Jebus thats some leap, enjoy man!!


Funny how when I started looking around, I was thinking Silvia+Mignon, and it escalated from there. If I held back any longer who knows what I would have ended up with!



hotmetal said:


> Love the squat "bouncer" looks of the Ceado. It is the electromechanical equivalent of my martial arts instructor. Squat, powerful, all in black but shiny on top! (He will grind me if he reads this LOL!)


I like the comparison! I think it will look even better with a smaller hopper - the stock one really is a bit daft for home use. I'll be looking to get a ~300g smoked glass one when they become available, just to top it off.



risky said:


> That is an absolutely beautiful machine. If I'm ever in the position to get one it's good to know I can sell it to the wife as 'look, I bought you a mirror for the kitchen'!


When you do, just be careful what you're wearing when photographing!


----------



## calc (Mar 29, 2015)

Mister_Tad said:


> I'll be looking to get a ~300g smoked glass one when they become available


I'm unable to access the group buy thread. Is this smaller hopper something that's going to be available from Ceado ? (I'm aware of the Mazza Mini hopper option).


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

It's something that will be available from here in the coming months - http://cafe-kultur.de/collections/accessory/Glasshopper+Glasbohnenbeh%C3%A4lter

Just a few options at the moment, though I'm advised that more will be coming and fully bespoke may be an option as well.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Mister_Tad said:


> When you do, just be careful what you're wearing when photographing!


Forget which member it was that posted up photos of his *very* shiny espresso machine for sale without realising they clearly showed his reflection and he was in his boxers! A quick PM later and he quickly deleted that particular photo!


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

I saw that when the photo was up, but didn't actually realise until the photo was taken down after someone commented. Not as bad as the fully nude kettle (?) reflection on ebay doing the rounds a bit back though... I'm not sure I would want a kettle knowing that the seller was nude when handling it.

I stood to the side of machine since I had just returned from the gym, and nobody wants to see my hyper-white legs. Didn't quite manage to totally avoid the reflection, but you only get to see my just-as-white shorts









A box from Foundry turned up this morning with a selection, Rocko Mountain went in first... There are no words. Without a hint of over-egging it, this grinder has changed my life. This is going to be a *very* caffeinated weekend.


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

I found that grind and dose consistency was getting a little bit patchy once the hopper got to around the 300g mark, so tube-hoppered it up...










the weight is just a section of stainless steel bar (1.75 in, 50mm length) with a tamper handle attached and weighs in at 700g, and seems to be working very well indeed.

I had gotten used to the full size hopper by now though, so the corner feels very bare!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

From the title I thought you were selling up. Not that SHE would let me buy a Caedo at this juncture.

BTW setup looks great.


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks - sorry for the confusion, blame the Italians for using the same word for hello and goodbye!


----------

